# [EVDL] SemaConnect EVSE can't charge Tesla Roadster EVs



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Did you make sure the Tesla was set to not draw more than 6.6kw?
That's all a standard Level 2 can put out. If set to draw more, it
will trip it out and should trip out any regular J1772 station (not
high power). I'm curious if it is a problem with the Semaconnect or
with that particular Tesla. I have had no problem charging my Leaf
with them.

Dave




> brucedp5 <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On
> > http://www.recargo.com/sites/3615
> > a local EV notable created a check-in that states SemaConnect EVSE
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The EVSE should be sending a 30A pilot signal. The Tesla Roadster needs an
adapter. Assuming the adapter is "proper", the roadster will respect the
pilot signal and automatically limit to 30A. A 1.5 Roadster charged
successfully a month ago with a home-made adapter at Walgreen's in Stockton
at (presumably) the same model ChargePro. See
http://www.recargo.com/sites/3525



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/SemaConnect-EVSE-can-t-charge-Tesla-Roadster-EVs-tp4409346p4437520.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[ref
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/SemaConnect-EVSE-can-t-charge-Tesla-Roadster-EVs-td4409346.html
]

After I passed on the evdl Nabble archive URL on this topic showing
David and tesla198 's responses, here is that Tesla Roadster 2.0 
driver's response:



----- Original message -----
From: "Kenneth Adelman" [adelman.com]
Date: Fri, 2 Mar 2012 07:31:51 PST
Subject: Re: SemaConnect EVSE can't charge Tesla Roadster EVs
...

Too much work to login, register, etc, to post a reply, but 
if you want to:

I was using the Tesla J1772 adapter, so yes, the car knew to only
draw 30A. Actually, I even tried lowering it to 12A!

I've talked with SemaConnect and their installer 350green about
this and we've identified two problems. The first is that the charger
at Walgreens Santa Cruz is a sample defect that has a
way-too-sensitive GFCI (<2mA). I believe their plan is to
[repair]/replace.

The second is more complex. The spec for the GFCI allows either a
5mA trip or a 20mA trip. SemaConnect chose a 5mA trip for "Safety",
but other chargers use 20mA. Roadster 2.0 and later Tesla cars have
more ground-fault leak (actually, it is just a transient as the
charging starts), so a 20mA threshold is needed for compatibility.

I've convinced SemaConnect that this is the way to go, an they've
agreed to go back through the certification process with a 20mA trip
level. Yet to be resolved is who is going to pay to fix the
already-fielded chargers (they promised to get back to me on this 
issue).

Ken
-






{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/SemaConnect-EVSE-can-t-charge-Tesla-Roadster-EVs-tp4409346p4439221.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There are many new EVSE startups coming on the scene to cash in on
EVSE install$. Sadly, drivers are just going to have to find out the
hard-way if those companies have their act-together or not
EVSE companies that take short-cut designs and methods, can have 
the lower costs so as to bid lower than known working brands, like 
Coulomb, Blink, etc.

Uninformed Host companies like Walgreens and Premium Outlets assume
these are valid EVSE companies, and just go with their lower bid$.

It is the drivers that will have to make a constant effort to keep
these not-ready-for-prime-time EVSE companies' feet-to-the-fire to 
make-good on their responsibilities.

Keeping Host companies aware of these issues also helps, as if they
are informed, they can then decide more wisely on future installs.



{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/SemaConnect-EVSE-can-t-charge-Tesla-Roadster-EVs-tp4409346p4439235.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bruce:

Excellent point made (also, pass along thanks to Ken).

Also to keep in mind: the Electricians (installers) and Utility companies.
I forwarded this to one of each.





> brucedp5 <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > There are many new EVSE startups coming on the scene to cash in on
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> brucedp5 wrote:
> >
> > There are many new EVSE startups coming on the scene to cash in on
> > EVSE install$. Sadly, drivers are just going to have to find out the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Apparently, Tesla has a lot of leakage. 5ma is that standard GFCI
trip level for home outlets as specified in the National Electric
Code. It makes sense that auto manufacturers should use this level to
ensure the most compatibility. Tesla chose not to go with the J1772
standard in favor of their own, so any compatibility problem will
likely involve the Tesla. Let's hope the Model S is more tolerant.
For the record, I have charged my Leaf at a number of SemaConnect
charge stations and have never had a problem. In fact, the only
problem I ever had with any EVSE was a Chargepoint station that
wouldn't release the plug. That was a problem with the station, not a
compatibility problem with the Leaf.

Dave



> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On Fri, Mar 02, 2012 at 09:47:38AM -0800, brucedp5 wrote:
> >>
> >> There are many new EVSE startups coming on the scene to cash in on
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

